# Freight Engineers



## Shotgun7 (Apr 11, 2007)

I know this page is supposed to be for Amtrak/passenger trains only, but I've become interested in getting a job with a freight railroad out west to work my way up to engineer. Based on the research I've done, Union Pacific seems to be the best choice since they're rated the nation's best military employer. (also plan on serving). BNSF is my second choice. I'm looking for everybody else's opinions on what would be the best choice when it comes to being an engineer on a western (hopefully scenic) freight line.


----------



## Guest_had8ley_* (Apr 12, 2007)

Shotgun7 said:


> I know this page is supposed to be for Amtrak/passenger trains only, but I've become interested in getting a job with a freight railroad out west to work my way up to engineer. Based on the research I've done, Union Pacific seems to be the best choice since they're rated the nation's best military employer. (also plan on serving). BNSF is my second choice. I'm looking for everybody else's opinions on what would be the best choice when it comes to being an engineer on a western (hopefully scenic) freight line.


I admire your spunk. I also wanted to be an engineer in the worst way 30 plus years ago. Back then the common work day was 16 hours a day, seven days a week. I hired out as a switchman, transferred to the road as a brakeman and eventually became a fireman. I was promoted to engineer three years from the day I hired out switching which was not very common in the 60's and 70's. Through a series of mergers I retired from the UP. Today, the UP puts you behind a simulator and gives you a pile of rule books. UP is a solid railroad but is a stickler for rules. If you enjoy constant vigilance from roadside radar tests to wayside detectors that can download your every move with the throttle, whistle, bell etc. then go for it. The benefits are really good and it's one of the few jobs that the bean counters cannot outsource to some foreign country. People actually laughed at me when I first went to work for the railroad. The industry was hurting financially when I started. Today, there seems to be no end in sight for an industry that has been proven to be one of the most economical to ship on. Good luck, and just remember that railroading is a 24 and 7 job that has very little concern for you as an individual until you make a mistake.


----------



## Shotgun7 (Apr 12, 2007)

Are there any railroads covering similar routes as UP that aren't so vigilant about watching your every move?


----------



## battalion51 (Apr 12, 2007)

There are two major Western carriers, BNSF and UP. I believe both run off of GCOR rule books, so the rules are pretty much the same. It's all dependent on where you live/want to live on which railroad is the better fit. All railroads and the FRA will watch you, download your black box, etc., some are just worse than others. If you live in the Central U.S. (Mississippi River region) you can hire with any of the big five really, BNSF, UP, CN, CSX, or NS.


----------



## blueman271 (Apr 12, 2007)

Shotgun 7 may I ask what branch of the service you are thinking about joining? If you haven't decided yet take a look at the Navy and more specifically the job of Machinist Mate (non-nuclear). I am an auxiliary mechanic who is training to serve on submarines, and if my understanding is correct, we have very good job prospects with the railroads once we leave the service. One of the main reasons for this I think, is the fact that we are certified diesel mechanics after about five years and a couple of schools and a submariners work ethic is unparalleled.


----------



## Shotgun7 (Apr 12, 2007)

Blueman, I'm thinking of joining either the Navy or Marines to become a helicopter pilot, preferably flying a UH-1Y Huey. From what I understand, you can get just about any job after flying a Marine/Navy helicopter. I know I'll have a bit of a later start to the railroading industry though, as I'll be marked as active duty for five years after college. By the way, does anybody know the route map for BNSF?


----------



## MrFSS (Apr 12, 2007)

Shotgun7 said:


> Blueman, I'm thinking of joining either the Navy or Marines to become a helicopter pilot, preferably flying a UH-1Y Huey. From what I understand, you can get just about any job after flying a Marine/Navy helicopter. I know I'll have a bit of a later start to the railroading industry though, as I'll be marked as active duty for five years after college. By the way, does anybody know the route map for BNSF?


Try this *Link*


----------



## XNWA (Apr 12, 2007)

blueman271 said:


> Shotgun 7 may I ask what branch of the service you are thinking about joining? If you haven't decided yet take a look at the Navy and more specifically the job of Machinist Mate (non-nuclear). I am an auxiliary mechanic who is training to serve on submarines, and if my understanding is correct, we have very good job prospects with the military once we leave the service. One of the main reasons for this I think, is the fact that we are certified diesel mechanics after about five years and a couple of schools and a submariners work ethic is unparalleled.


I was an aviation machinist mate and went into the airlines for 36 years.


----------



## battalion51 (Apr 13, 2007)

Shotgun, just a bit of advice, if you are truely considering a railroad career I would consider getting hired and establishing seniority before leaving for the service. This way once you are discharged from service you have a job to go back to, and four or five years of seniority under your belt. Thanks to the fact that you can't be denied your job due to military service you can earn the crucial seniority while serving your country. It's really a win-win situation.


----------



## Guest_Amtrak OBS Employee_* (Apr 20, 2007)

battalion51 said:


> Shotgun, just a bit of advice, if you are truely considering a railroad career I would consider getting hired and establishing seniority before leaving for the service. This way once you are discharged from service you have a job to go back to, and four or five years of seniority under your belt. Thanks to the fact that you can't be denied your job due to military service you can earn the crucial seniority while serving your country. It's really a win-win situation.



Shotgun, this is the best piece of advice you could recieve all day! The keyword here (mentioned above) is "crucial!" That is how important it is to establish your seniority. If you are considering a railroad career, then please heed this! Also, keep in mind of the benefits you will enjoy within railroad retirement through the RRB (our version of Social Security). That was the main selling point for me to consider the railroad among other things. Good luck............. OBS....


----------

